# Titanic's Radio Gear



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

I read that they are going to cut open a bulkhead and salvage the Marconi gear from the above named vessel. 
One this is a grave where over a thousand people died so should be left alone for at least a thousand years like we do with ancient Egyptians. and two who wants a hundred year old ALERT ?


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I read that too. If it isn't just gypsies after scrap, maybe they could resurrect the morse key and put it in the memorial to Jack Phillips in Godalming, Surrey.

John T


----------



## GW3OQK (Jun 10, 2010)

There's a very big discussion and pictures of the gear on QRZ 

https://forums.qrz.com/index.php?threads/legal-obstacle-removed-to-open-titanic-retrieve-marconi-radio.706960/


----------



## Dimples82 (Aug 24, 2014)

This is a step to far. The ship is a grave and should be left undisturbed. 
The whole topic of removing any items from any wreck where it is known that there are human remains should be left (waiting judgement day, when the sea will give up its dead). . . . . k.


----------



## J. Davies (Dec 29, 2010)

Titanic: plan scrapped to retrieve radio that sent distress calls as ship sank


Pandemic and ongoing legal battles led to cancelled expedition for Marconi wireless telegraph machine that helped save 700 people




www.theguardian.com


----------



## rogd (Jul 2, 2018)

Its a grave and should be respected as such.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

There will be very little left now....the main radio room took the force of the water during the sinking. The key will be long gone.


----------

